# HTC EVO V 4G - Virgin Mobile



## Customprofile (Jun 10, 2013)

Virgin Mobile HTC EVO V 4G










Can I follow the root process for an HTC EVO 4G to root my phone? Should I find a root procedure for my exact model, if I need it for the exact model can someone point me in the right direction? Looked all over and have found a few things but never for the phone I have, always a little different. Thanks.


----------

